# NEW IMITATOR?!?!?!?!



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

heres the link

http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/images/frogs/ ... eberos.jpg



the name is Ranitomeya imitator Jeberos but is "Ranitomeya" mean dendrobates???


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I think that Ranitomeya is the new genus to replace Dendrobates which Europe seems to be accepting (they're also pushing the change the the obligatory egg eating complex to have the genus Oophaga). I'm not so sure though. These taxonomists drive me nuts. If they weren't continually changing scientific names, they'd have nothing to do :roll:

Very pretty imitator. I'm curious if it overlaps with ventrimaculatus...


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah thanks, i was thinking if it was a mix of a retic., but idk


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

wow that's one awesome looking frog!


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Its a real imitator morph, we found it in 2005 and got the first photographs of it. We've had photos of it on our website for a while now.

Incidentally this morph was just smuggled in huge quantities to Europe a few months back. Don't believe for a second what that dartfrog.co.uk website says, making it seem that those frogs are legal. They are not. 

-Evan


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

I feel the need to state that these frogs ARE NOT coming from Understory Enterprises Inc, or anyone affiliated with us. As far as I know, being 99.9% , certain no other zoocriadero's currently operating in peru have permits for silverstonei, fantas, imitator etc. INIBICO is a different situation liscenced to work in the Alto cainarachi valley, where the bulk of these frogs are NOT found, so I do not see how they can be coming from them either.


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

so if we are trying to save these frogs why arent we trying to get as many different morphs as possible in captive breeding. and also is that the name of that morph of imitator??? 

evan how do you classify these thumbnails down in peru....i was checking out your site and i see some that could be different than what you classified it as? just wondering. thanks


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

AuratusKing said:


> so if we are trying to save these frogs why arent we trying to get as many different morphs as possible in captive breeding. and also is that the name of that morph of imitator???


You run into the conundrum of "saving them by removing them" which is pretty much backwards to what most conservationists want. Ideally, only a few would be collected and farm bred for conservation purposes. Really, conservationists should be focusing efforts to save the habitat because we can collect and breed as many of these guys as we want, but it won't mean squat if we don't have a place to return them.

"Morphs" are also very ambiguous. Some look very similar yet are considered different morphs. Really, genetics need to be done on them to assess how far the separation is.


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

oh alright gotcha.....i see what you mean now


----------

